# انواع الفحوصات الدورية التي تنفذ على الطائرات , متى تنفذ ؟ اين ؟ ومن ينفذها ؟



## عماد المشهداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*انواع الفحوصات الدورية التي تنفذ على الطائرات , متى تنفذ ؟ اين ؟ ومن ينفذها ؟*​ 
*قبل الدخول بالموضوع لابد ان نعرف اولا معنى الصيانة وما هو تعريفها :*​ 
*الصيــانة: *​ 
*يستعمل مصطلح الصيانة المستخدم في الطيران للدلالة على كافة الأعمال الفنية اللازمة لاستمرار عمل الطائرة والأجهزة والمعدات المركبة عليها بصورة صحيحة وصالحة للخدمة وتشمل الصيانة الاعمال الفنية التالية:*​ 
*‌أـ **الفحوصات الدورية المختلفة . *
*‌بـ **التصليح البسيط والمتوسط والثقيل ( التصليح العام ) . *
*‌جـ **تجديد أو تمديد الاعمارالفنية . *
*‌دـ **التحويرات والتحسينات المنفذة على الطائرات او اجزائها .*​ 
*الفحوصات الدورية المختلفة: *​ 
*هي كل العمليات الاختبارية والفحوصات التي تجري على الطائرات والاجهزة والمعدات المركبة عليها للتأكد من أن ذلك الجزء المفحوص من حيث، المظهر الخارجي والمواصفات الفنية والفيزياوية والكيمياوية والأداء مطابق للمواصفات القياسية المثبتة في كتب الصيانة من قبل الشركة او المعمل المنتج للجهاز او المادة او المعدة ، وتشمل الفحوصات جميع اعمال السيطرة النوعية , ويعتمد حجم هذه الاعمال على نوع الفحص الجاري المناسب لساعات الطيران والعمر الزمني المحددة لكل نوع .*​ 
*1 . الغرض من الصيانة :*​ 
*اعطاء اعمار جديدة للطائرات او ما مركب عليها بعد نفاذ الساعات المقررة او العمر الزمني المحددة في كتب الصيانة ويتطلب ذلك انجاز مجموعة من الاعمال الفنية يتناسب حجمها مع حجم الفحص الدوري المستحق للطائرة او لاي منظومة او جزء مركب عليها *​ 
*2 . متى ينفذ الفحص الدوري **:*​ 
*ينفذ الفحص الدوري بعد نفاذ الصيغ المحددة لحساب الاعمار لكل جزء من اجزاء الطائرة المثبتة في كتب الصيانة *​ 
*3 . انواع الفحوصات الدورية واماكن تنفيذها :*​ 
*اولا . هناك اعمال يمكن تنفيذها في خطوط الطيران لانها ضمن الامكانات الفنية لهذه الخطوط وهي :*​ 
*أ . فحص ( 25 ) ساعة طيران *
*ب . الذي يليه ( 50 ) ساعة طيران ( احبانا يرمز له بالرمز f1 ويعتمد كذلك مرورشهر اساسا لتنفيذ هذا الفحص ايهما اسبق في النفاذ ) *
*ج . الذي يليه ( 100 ) ساعة طيران *
*د . الذي يليه ( 25 ) *
*ه . الذي يليه ( 50 ) ساعة مرة اخرى *
*و . الفحص اللاحق يجب ان يكون في خط الصيانة ( لانه سيكون بحجم 200 ساعة طيران )*
*ز . بعض التحسينات البسيطة* 
*ح . الاعطال والتبديلات البسيطة *​ 
*ثانيا . هناك اعمال يجب تنفيذها في خطوط الصيانة ( حظائر الصيانة المتوسطة ) ولا يمكن تنفيذها في خطوط الطيران لانها خارج الامكانات الفنية لهذه الخطوط وهي :*​ 
*جميع الفحوصات الدورية التي تزيد عن ( 200 ) ساعة طيران فما فوق ولغاية ( 1800 ) ساعة طيران *​ 
*ملاحظة 1 :*​ 
*1 . ساعات الطيران المحددة للفحوصات وتكرار بعض حجوم الفحوصات الدورية يختلف من طائرة لاخرى وبحسب ما مثبت لكل منها في كتب الصيانة الخاصة بها*
*2 . يزداد حجم الاعمال الفنية التي يجب تنفيذها على الطائرة كلما زادت ساعات الطيران لفحص دوري معين *
*3 . بعض الشركات المنتجة للطائرات تقوم بادخال عامل الزمن ( يسمى العمر التقويمي للفحص الدوري ) كاساس اخر يعتمد لحساب الفحوصات الدورية ( كان يقال 300 ساعة طيران او مرور سنة ايهما اسبق يكون سببا لاجراء الفحص الدوري )*​ 
*واليكم مثالا لكيفية تنفيذ هذه الفحوصات بانواعها المختلفة و كالاتي :*​ 
*ـــ ينفذ ( 300 ) ساعة طيران ( احيانا يرمز له بالرمز k1 )*
*ــــ الفحص اللاحق يكون ( 600 ) ساعة طيران ( ينفذ بحجم k1 )*
*ـــ الذي يليه يكون ( 900 ) ساعة ( احيانا يرمز له بالرمز k2 )*
*ـــ الذي يليه يكون ( 1200 ) ( ينفذ بحجم k1 )*
*ـــ الذي يليه ( 300 ) ساعة ( ينفذ بحجم k1 )*
*ــــ الذي يليه ( 1800 ) ساعة ( ينفذ بحجم k3 )*
*ــــ بعد انجاز هذا الفحص تعطى الطائرة ( 1800 ) ساعة طيران ثم تكرر نفس برامج الصيانة السابقة *
*ـــ بعد نفاذ ال ( 1800 ) ساعة المشار لها بالفقرة السابقة يجب ان تنفذ على الطائرة العمرة الاولى ( التصليح العام oh ) وهذا الحجم من الاعمال الفنية يجب يقوم بتنفيذها سلطة فنية اعلى ( كأن يكون حظيرة الصيانة الثقيلة اذا كانت مخولة من المعمل المنتج او في المعمل المنتج للطائرة نفسها )*​ 
*واكرر ملاحظتي الاولى للاهمية :*​ 
*ان هذه الارقام ربما تختلف من طائرة لاخرى باختلاف انواع الطائرات **( النقل , التدريب , المقاتلة , الهليكوبتر ...... الخ ) وباختلاف الشركات والدول المنتجة ايضا ) واحيانا يرمز لكل نوع فحص بحروف اخرى مثل ( p1 , p2 , p3 ... او ربما غير هذه الحروف ) وكل حرف يمثل مستوى فحص دوري معين *​ 
*ثالثا . اعمال الخط الثالث ( معامل التصليع العام ) *​ 
*ينفذ فيها جميع الفحوصات الدورية التي تزيد عن ( 5000 ) ساعة بالنسبة للطائرات الكبيرة ( طائرات النقل الجوي ) و( 1500 ) بالنسبة للطائرات العسكرية **وتعتبر هذه الاعمال بمستوى اعمال العمرة او ما يسمى بـ ( التصليح العام للطائرات ) **يجدد عمر الطائرات بعد تنفيذها وتعطى اعمار جديدة بحجم ساعات العمرة المحددة في كتب الصيانة والتي من صلاحية المعمل فقط اعطائها .*​ 
*رابعا . متى يتم اخراج الطائرة من الخدمة ( من الطيران ) :*​ 
*1 . تحتمل معظم هياكل الطائرات انجاز ثلاثة عمرات ( ثلاث مرات تصليح عام ) وبعد نفاذ العمر المحدد قي العمرة الثالثة ( سواء بساعات الطيران ام العمر الزمني ) يجب اخراج الطائرة من الخدمة نهائيا .*​ 
*2 . اذا تركت الطائرة لفترة طويلة تزيد عن عشرة سنوات جاثمة على الارض دون طيران ودون صيانة ( يحصل احيانا مثل هذا لاسباب قاهرة ) يصبح تصليحها غير ذي جدوى اقتصادية يفرض اخراجها من الخدمة *​ 
*3 . بسبب حادث معين قد تتعرض الطائرة لاضرار كبيرة لايمكن اصلاحها او ان اصلاحها غير ذي جدوى اقتصادية تكون سببا في منعها من الطيران نهائيا*​ 
*ملاحظة 2:*
*ان اي تاخير في تنفيذ الفحوصات الدورية حال ( الاستحقاق ) بجميع حجومها وانواعها يؤثر بشكل خطير على سلامة الطيران ويجب ايقاف الطائرة عن الطيران فور الاستحقاق مع سماح محدود جدا من قبل سلطة فنية مخولة تسمح بتاجيل أو( تمديد للاعمار ) محدود ( لظروف قاهرة ) لتنفيذ الفحص المحدد* ​ 
*في الختام تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*​ 
*اخوكم*
*عماد المشهداني*​


----------



## جاسر (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


جزيت وبارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
تقبل تحياتي شاكرا لكم المرور العطر
​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (5 يناير 2010)

dreams1804 قال:


> *  السلام عليكم
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*
> [/quote*]
> ...


----------

